

Ask HN: Market Rate in SF - iaw

Just a quick question : if you hear "market rate for an entry-level software engineer" in the SF Bay Area, what do you think in terms of salary?
======
cs44
I'd imagine $90k would be considered.

------
argonaut
I concur with cs44. 80-90k is entry level, leaning towards 90k on that range.

